# Need advice about small dog food, treats, and toys



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

I adopted a three yr old male min-poodle/min-schnauzer who was surrendered from a previous family. At the animal shelter he was fed “Science Diet” (they get it free). That went by the wayside quickly due to “Midnight” vomiting it back up, in various stages of digestion, every other day and sometimes every day. Plus, he ate grass constantly I guess in hopes of settling his stomach. After hours upon hours of online research I settled on a couple of other brands that didn’t work out either, they were a little better but not by much.

Now, “Midnight” (working on getting a picture) is on Wellness Core but I recently discovered the bag nor the website or company can/will reveal the percentage/sources of protein, which concerns me. Feeding raw is NOT an option at this point because we aren’t allowed to have a freezer (apartment). If there are prepared sources of good raw food like the Natural Balance roll, please let me know. 

I’m willing to spend about $15 for 4 or 5 pounds of food but can’t go any higher than that. So what do I feed him for best food tolerance and highest quality ingredients?? Would like at least two foods in case one isn’t available at the moment, for whatever reason.

Second issue is treats and bones. “Midnight” loves his bones so I need some good suggestions there. It will not always be possible for me to set and supervise his chewing, although I will do so most of the time, so these MUST be safe. Would also like some ideas about good treats for small dogs that he will be willing to perform for. 

Last but not least is the issue of toys. “Midnight” isn’t much for chasing a ball. On the other hand, “Midnight” is a little too smart for his own good sometimes and needs a good toy/s to entertain himself with especially when I need to leave for a while. 

I know I’ve asked a lot of questions here but I would like to take a good care of my dog as money will allow and thereby keep him around and healthy for as long as possible. So I welcome all ideas and suggestions.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

I looked up Wellness Core Original recipe and found that it has 34% protein.
Wellness® CORE® Original Recipe

First several ingredients: Deboned Turkey, Turkey Meal, Chicken Meal, Peas, Potatoes, Dried Ground Potatoes, Chicken Fat (preserved with Mixed Tocopherols)
Wellness® CORE® Original Recipe

This information SHOULD be on the bag as well.

I've always liked Nylabones for chew toys. From the tone of your post, it seems like there may be a chewing problem. If so I recommend that you get him a crate to keep him in when you can't watch him until that problem is resolved.

I am also very concerned that you have adopted a dog when money is tight for you. What happens when he needs $300 or $500 or more vet work done? Also, Im concerned that you seem to not be sure how long you are going to "keep him around". I'm not sure adopting a dog is the best thing for you to do at this point in your life.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

Some foods that might work...Earthborn holistic, Taste of the Wild, and Acana. But I'm sure there are more. There are some freeze dried raw diets (Like Stella and Chewy's) but I don't know anything about the price. I've gotten free sample and used them as treats and my dog thinks the stuff is AMAZING.

I don't know about bones, I would like to give Tucker a bone now and again (like once a week) but am worried about non-edible bones breaking teeth. I'm not entirely sure what is safe for small dogs either. How much does your dog weigh? For chews I've used hooves, antlers, bully sticks, and Himalayan chews. Hooves smelled REALLY bad, antlers were liked and lasted a long time, Bully sticks are my far my favorite as they keep him occupied better than antlers (have more flavor) however they don't last as long. We got him a thin foot long one that lasted thirty minutes. However we found really thick ones recently (they called these ones pizzle sticks) that last about a week which is good. Bully sticks can be smelly too, we buy reduced odor ones. He liked his Himalayan chew (not as much as a bully stick though) but I thought it was really expensive for the size. It also broke in half when he dropped it on the floor which meant it only lasted half as long because we had to throw both ends out when they got small instead of just one end when it got small. I also didn't like that it could break off in chunks. It lasted a bit longer than a thick bully stick, but also wasn't used as much as a bully stick.

As for treats, I always use leftover meat from dinner the night before for actual sessions. If I don't have any I'll use lunch meats or cheese. For treats I can carry in my pocket I like the freeze dried meats...I think I use the ones from Bravo. Or I'll use any small soft treat (or large soft treat I can break into small treats) like Zukes. Right now I am using a chopped up Natural Balance roll. I've also made treats before by dehydrating meat in the oven, I used venison and he loved them. I just smashed the meat out into REALLY thin strips and put them in the oven on a very low heat for a couple of hours.

Tucker likes to play tug so long stuffed toys (he liked loofa dogs) are good. He rips them open though so I also buy toy without stuffing so he still has something once he kills the stuffed ones. His favorite toy right now is a huge weasel looking thing from the Christmas Tree shop. The outside is fabric but there is a large knotted rope running through it instead of stuffing, and it sticks out on each end of the weasel. He hasn't ripped it open at all and he loved to kill it (though it's only slightly smaller than him). for hard chew toys he liked Nylabones, he destroyed most of them though, but they were small. I bought him a Hurley zogoflex toy because they are supposed to be really strong but he hasn't any interest in it. I also got him a kong genius toy to put his dinner in (I can put both wet and dry in together) and that works great. I also bought a "chase it" toy (flirt pole) and he loves that. I also let him have the toy at the end which he adores. But you really need to experiment and find out what your dog likes.




> Also, Im concerned that you seem to not be sure how long you are going to "keep him around"


I took "keep him around" as keep him alive. As in, she wants to do all she can to give him a long life.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

RawFedDogs said:


> I am also very concerned that you have adopted a dog when money is tight for you. What happens when he needs $300 or $500 or more vet work done? Also, Im concerned that you seem to not be sure how long you are going to "keep him around". I'm not sure adopting a dog is the best thing for you to do at this point in your life.


Boy, did you ever take my comments WRONG. You're right about one thing though, I'm not swimming in money, but then I don't figure too many people are these days. On the other hand, if "...you seem to not be sure how long you are going to keep him around" why do you think I'm willing to spent upwards of $15 for 2 to 4 lbs of food?? I wouldn't have room here to explain the many ways my dog has turned out to be my best friend and yes I worry that I could be doing more to show him just how much I appreciate him being a part of my life. BTW, my dog doesn't have a chewing problem, he has NEVER chewed ANYTHING that he wasn't supposed to and YES he does have a crate-in fact two of them- which I DO NOT keep him in unless I'm transporting him. Last but not least, since you believe "I'm not sure adopting a dog is the best thing for you to do at this point in your life", I'm curious to know what you would suggest I do at this point. I'm not saying I plan to take your advice - I would have expected more in the line of true compassion and helpful advice from a moderator of all people, but I'm just curious.


----------



## Midnight (Jul 4, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> Some foods that might work...Earthborn holistic, Taste of the Wild, and Acana. But I'm sure there are more. There are some freeze dried raw diets (Like Stella and Chewy's) but I don't know anything about the price. I've gotten free sample and used them as treats and my dog thinks the stuff is AMAZING.
> 
> I don't know about bones, I would like to give Tucker a bone now and again (like once a week) but am worried about non-edible bones breaking teeth. I'm not entirely sure what is safe for small dogs either. How much does your dog weigh? For chews I've used hooves, antlers, bully sticks, and Himalayan chews. Hooves smelled REALLY bad, antlers were liked and lasted a long time, Bully sticks are my far my favorite as they keep him occupied better than antlers (have more flavor) however they don't last as long. We got him a thin foot long one that lasted thirty minutes. However we found really thick ones recently (they called these ones pizzle sticks) that last about a week which is good. Bully sticks can be smelly too, we buy reduced odor ones. He liked his Himalayan chew (not as much as a bully stick though) but I thought it was really expensive for the size. It also broke in half when he dropped it on the floor which meant it only lasted half as long because we had to throw both ends out when they got small instead of just one end when it got small. I also didn't like that it could break off in chunks. It lasted a bit longer than a thick bully stick, but also wasn't used as much as a bully stick.
> 
> ...



Maxy24,

First, you’re right in assuming that “keep him around and healthy for as long as possible” meant I want my furry friend and I to be healthy and happy and grow old together, which is why I’m asking so many questions. I’ve never had a small dog before so I’m new at what special needs small dogs have. BTW, “Midnight” is 17 lbs and is 12 ½” tall at the shoulders. I’ve only had two other dogs in my life; one was a German Sheppard and a Doberman, both of which lived to be over 14 yrs old. 

Thank you for the suggestion of using “Natural Balance” roll food for treats. I never thought of that idea but now that you mention it, it makes sense. 

Taste Of The Wild was going to be the next food I was considering. Am going to specifically look for a fish version because I have him on Wellness Core Grain Free Ocean Formula now and the grass eating and vomiting is way, way down. Am thinking that I might be on to something here. As for Earthborn holistic and Acana, I haven’t heard much about them so far but found a local premium quality dog food store across town from me where those might be available. So thank you for the suggestions. 

As for toys, I considered a “kong genius” and wish I had gotten it now. Could you please explain a bit more about this, “I also bought a "chase it" toy (flirt pole)…”. This sounds interesting and who knows but what “Midnight might just love it.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Good for you for looking into a quality food, rather than Science Diet crap, for your new dog! It is a requirement that all dog foods list the protein percentage in the guaranteed analysis. I don't know what formula of Wellness Core you're feeding, but if you go here , click on the formula you're using, and then click "guaranteed analysis" you should find the info you need. Wellness is a good food; I used to feed it (not Core, but two varieties of Super5 Mix) to my dog. The ingredients are good; I had to switch because it didn't sit well with him, but if it works for you and your dog, great! 

But if you still want to switch...are you looking to remain grain free? If so, you have quite a few options, and if not, you have even more. Because of quality control and recall issues I like to stick with companies that aren't owned by huge conglomerates. I know smaller companies can still be effected by quality control problems, but I feel more comfortable with a food that isn't made by some huge company that owns tons of other brands (many pet food brands are owned by companies like Procter and Gamble, Diamond, Mars, Nestle, etc.). Right now I'm feeding Fromm Four Star with great results; they have two grain free formulas. The problem with Fromm is that it isn't available in some areas, and can be kind of hard to find; they do have a store locater on their website if you're interested though. Champion pet foods makes Acana and Orijen, both high quality grain free foods, and they seem like a pretty reputable company. Merrick (they offer the grain free "Before Grains" line and the bargain "Whole Earth Farms" brand) also makes some good foods--they've never been involved in a recall but some people are concerned by the fact that they own a rendering plant. Blue Buffalo is another good option, and it is now widely available at places like Petco. They have a grain free variety called Blue Wilderness; Blue has very good ingredients, but they were involved in a recall last year. I think some food had excessive levels of vitamin E. It was a little while ago, so surely any potentially effected bags are off shelves now, but if recalls are something that factor into your decision, it's a good thing to know. 

Anyway, I'm rambling here! It's just my personal preference to use brands that aren't subsidiaries of large corporations; many have no problem with this, and there are some really good foods, like Taste of the Wild and Innova.

As far as treats go, I like to give beef tendons (I use Merrick's "Flossies" brand); the dog loves them and they don't smell quite as much as bully sticks. I also like to give freeze dried sweet potatoes; they don't last very long but he loves them! I give antlers as long-term chews; there have been some reports of dogs cracking teeth on antlers because they are so hard, so that's something to bear in mind. My dog is medium sized and not a powerful chewer, so we haven't had any problems. I would always supervise him when he's using antlers or any edible chew. My dog also loves using Nylabones, and I think these are a great option for something to keep him occupied when you're not around. Kongs are also very good chew toys, and you can fill them with whatever treat you want; put something yummy in there and it will definitely keep him busy!


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Maxy24 said:


> I also got him a kong genius toy to put his dinner in (I can put both wet and dry in together) and that works great. I also bought a "chase it" toy (flirt pole) and he loves that. I also let him have the toy at the end which he adores. But you really need to experiment and find out what your dog likes.


Where did you find the flirt pole toy? I tried to make a homemade flirt pole, and it was a total failure. I am not handy AT ALL.


----------



## Maxy24 (Mar 5, 2011)

I bought it off of the Karen Pryor website, it was kind of pricey with shipping but he loves it. Here's a video of him with it:


Flirt poles are great for dogs who like to chase squirrels and that sort of thing. It tires the dog out pretty quickly and without too much effort on your part.

The Kong genius is great because you can fill it with food, Tucker isn't big on chewing it though, the one I bought is a little big for him to chew. You can get multiple ones and connect them too. You might also consider rope toys, some dogs destroy them and some don't, Tucker doesn't.


----------



## Porphyria (Jul 13, 2011)

Aw cute video, it looks like he's having a blast! Last year I took my dog to a lure coursing event; he did a practice run and he did an excellent job. But he was only 1.5 years old and has lost some of his puppy energy since then, so I was thinking a flirt pole would be a good way to make sure he's still interested before I sign him up to run at the event this fall. I'm not sure I could move it fast enough to keep him away from it though!


----------



## schtuffy (May 17, 2010)

When I fed kibble I fed Orijen, which ranged from $15-16 for a 5.5 lb bag depending on the protein source. I had to shop around to find places that offered the best price though. For instance, a couple places sold Orijen puppy for $15, but some would sell it at $17 or more. In all honesty though, that $15 bag would last...somewhere around 3 months. I don't remember exactly, Louis is around 11-12 lbs and ate less than 1/2 a cup a day. With higher quality kibble, you generally feed a lot less, so that expensive 5 lb bag of food lasts quite awhile.

My dog loves Nylabones for chew toys too. You might want to look into antlers, dogs love them :smile:


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Jun 13, 2010)

I have been VERY pleased with Taste of the Wild so far. Jackson is 16lbs and eating the Sierra Mountain formula. I'm pretty sure this is the best he's done on any food we've tried. I've noticed his coat has been shinier, as well, and eye boogers are practically non-existent now. He has two-three solid small formed poops every day. 

He was eating Acana before this, and I still may keep it in the rotation, but he was still having bouts of runny poo every now and then (not *extremely* often) but still, no more of that since starting TOTW.

I pay $10.99 for a 5lb bag of TOTW Sierra Mountain and I was paying $15.99 for 5.5lbs of Acana Grasslands.


----------



## sganow (Apr 16, 2009)

We feed all our dogs Nature's Variety. My dogs all love it and do very well on it. The kibble is small and easy for my little dogs to eat too. For treats we usually give Milk Bones (I know they are total junk food, but then again we eat junk food too). We used Zuke's Mini Naturals for training treats though and they were great. For chew toys my dogs like Nylabones. They also like rope bones and rope balls.


----------

